# How to build an E46 to Equal an E36



## umnitza (Oct 8, 2002)

No one mentioned the obvious
Sell the E46 and get an E36 M3.


----------



## marsfire (Feb 12, 2003)

umnitza said:


> No one mentioned the obvious
> Sell the E46 and get an E36 M3.


see my post above. 

e46 and e36 are just different cars. it's much easier to sell and go to the e36. cheaper too. and you can mod the heck out of a 95 OBD1 car. then again, its gona be a 8 year old car, if you can deal with that.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Non-M E46 to E36 M3?

or just to plain E36? I never thought the non-M E36 was that different from the E46 :dunno: Less insulated, sure, but the drive is not much different.

If you put Sport springs and shocks on an E46, it will handle DAMN well. But, to make it more like an M, you need an agressive LSD. The 330 alreadly has good power and brakes, and is not THAT much heavier. The stiffness and space help forgive the extra 100lbs (for a 330)


----------



## umnitza (Oct 8, 2002)

marsfire said:


> see my post above.
> 
> e46 and e36 are just different cars. it's much easier to sell and go to the e36. cheaper too. and you can mod the heck out of a 95 OBD1 car. then again, its gona be a 8 year old car, if you can deal with that.


 right


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Thanks for all the info everyone. One option is to sell the 330 and go for a E36. I don't want to sell the 330 and get a ZHP, while the ZHP is great I could simply convert my 330 to ZHP specs for less money (trade in loss, taxes, etc). I need to drive a ZHP and E36 M3 to see what I think. I have a service appointment on Thursday and hope they have some cars around.

I still have my race springs. The Konis are installed in the rear and I just picked up a spring compressor to install the fronts. Might try to get around to that tonight.

The main reason I don't want a E36 M3 is the age and the fact that is an older car. Again I still might but wanted to see what options were available.

Tim


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

tim330i said:


> Thanks for all the info everyone. One option is to sell the 330 and go for a E36. I don't want to sell the 330 and get a ZHP, while the ZHP is great I could simply convert my 330 to ZHP specs for less money (trade in loss, taxes, etc). I need to drive a ZHP and E36 M3 to see what I think. I have a service appointment on Thursday and hope they have some cars around.
> 
> I still have my race springs. The Konis are installed in the rear and I just picked up a spring compressor to install the fronts. Might try to get around to that tonight.
> 
> ...


I'm glad Tim! E46 is not all that bad.  :lmao: You can still really enjoy the E46 once you get to know the car. It's definitely different from the M3, but fun nonetheless. Happy motoring! :thumbup:


----------

